# My latest quilt



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I finally finished this top. My machine was accidentally broken about half way through (by my kids) and I had to use my mom's machine which was a bottom of the line Brother from WalMart. I think it finished up pretty good though. Now my kids are fussing of who gets it LOL Do any of ya'll ever get to keep a quilt for yourself? LOL

Speaking of not perfect...it's a good thing you can't see it to closely cause some of the squares are a little off and I totally messed up the borders. But overall, doesn't it look good? LOL


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I like it very much! Very nice fabrics. How big are the squares (and the overall quilt)? I like how the squares look so different, even when they're the same pattern.

One great thing about more "busy" fabric--besides looking cool--is that it hides a multitude of sins, ha ha!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really love the wildness of the colors.! 

I want it Mom!!!

Angie


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

I like the vivid colors of it too. I can't see anything wrong with it and your sashing looks perfect. I may be able to put a block together but when I start putting all the blocks into a top, I have a really hard time with the sashing. You did a great job.

sgg-Jan


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm not sure about the overall size of the quilt. I can never seem to get mine to come out to the measurements in the patterns LOL The nine patch squares are 3.5in (give or take) and the overal block is supposed to be 9.5ins. And yes the wild fabrics help hide ALOT LOL I got the pattern from the Oct 07 issue of American Patchwork and Quilting. I wanted to make the exact one in the magazine but unfortunately could not find all the fabrics so I had to improvise a little bit.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

rkintn said:


> I'm not sure about the overall size of the quilt. I can never seem to get mine to come out to the measurements in the patterns LOL The nine patch squares are 3.5in (give or take) and the overal block is supposed to be 9.5ins. And yes the wild fabrics help hide ALOT LOL I got the pattern from the Oct 07 issue of American Patchwork and Quilting. I wanted to make the exact one in the magazine but unfortunately could not find all the fabrics so I had to improvise a little bit.


You did fine improvising..... and the quilt looks great!!! I like the "wildness" of the colors, too.

Kitty


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

southrngardngal said:


> I like the vivid colors of it too. I can't see anything wrong with it and your sashing looks perfect. I may be able to put a block together but when I start putting all the blocks into a top, I have a really hard time with the sashing. You did a great job.
> 
> sgg-Jan



Thank you and keep plugging away at the sashing thing..trust me mine isn't perfect either you just can't tell with the wild fabric


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I love the wild colors. It's very cheerful!


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

Beautiful, cheerful and colorful. Were the fabrics just remnants or did you plan it? It's hard for me to "see" what a finished quilt will look like before it's done, so most everything I do turns out to be more conservative than I want it to be. Good job.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

IT IS MINE MOMMIE !!!!!
I love those beautiful colors. 
You did a great job !!!!!
bopeep


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

ilovetodig said:


> Beautiful, cheerful and colorful. Were the fabrics just remnants or did you plan it? It's hard for me to "see" what a finished quilt will look like before it's done, so most everything I do turns out to be more conservative than I want it to be. Good job.


Some of the fabrics I had in my stash and some I bought to go with it. I was really afraid it was going to turn out hideous but was surprised it turned out as good as it did


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

It's BEAUTIFUL!!! Spoiled Rotten my house chicken likes it too. She wants to peck at every block - LOL Must be the color she likes.  She's sitting here with me at the computer "helping". HAHA!!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

It's very pretty! No wonder your kids want it!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It is indeed beautiful, makes a person smile! I think you should keep it for yourself!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I really like it! Good job!
Karen in Indiana


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

That is just so pretty and cheery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow, I think even if I were sick as a dog and snuggled up with that I would feel so much better. Really beautiful!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

You guys are so sweet! Thanks for all the lovely compliments


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Love the colors. I wish I had your color confidence.


----------

